# taco hates hands!



## taco's parents (Oct 15, 2011)

We have now had taco for 3 weeks. He/she has been coming along great. Two days ago taco even decided she (we think its a female) wanted to become shoulder trained all on her own! But despite regular trust excersizes she just doesnt like hands. I can rub my nose on her crown and put my face right next to her, But the second she see's a hand come close she will give a little hiss....wont bite though  Any suggestions?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Could hold treats in your hand like millet


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel isn't crazy about hands either. I've done something similar to what lperry suggested. When my bird is out of his cage, I'll sprinkle seeds on the back of my hand and he'll come and eat them. It seems to be helping him get over his hand issues.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

angel is like that she will step up and eat out of my hand and i can rub my cheek and lips on her and she is fine but if i try to scratch her head she hisses at me and backs away. i have tried several things but nothing seems to work i am at a lost. i would like to be able to scratch her head but she just will not let me.


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

I would follow lperry's suggestion, you have to convince him that your hand isn't going to hurt him. Spike (my female) is the same way and I've been feeding her millet from my hand, it seems to be helping.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have two Tiels that are skittish around hands too. Along with all the other great info you have gotten.. just try to remember to go slow and talk to them. If I move slowly, no rash movements, my birds don't react to my hands hardly at all. Good luck!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

my tiels love feet for some reason !!! lil weirdos !


----------



## taco's parents (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! The trust excersizes that we have been using (found the you tube video on a thread here ) involve feeding her millet from the hand. She is very tame and will eat the millet from our hands even when its a very small piece and she has to get very close, or touch us. She is smart though, she knows when we put it down or dont have a millet to give. She will hiss a bit and pretend like she will bite (never really bittin us, she is very gentle). We spend alot of time with her but im starting to think we should not involve food with her training. I almost feel like she is going to just associate our hands with food? :wacko:


----------

